# Giant Roam - My Next Bike?



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

So, today I decided to try and be sneaky to test ride a bike that had similar geometry to one of the bikes at I was looking at Bikes Direct (the Gravity 1.0 - 3.0 series if you must know, and no, this is not a shill). :nono:

I had to drive an hour to get to this store - I live in Omaha, and this store is in Lincoln. The bike store in town that I called didn't have this model in stock, and the other two stores that carried Giants that I had recently visited had cobb webs and dust on their bikes, which was kind of a turn off.

The first thing I noticed about this store was that their prices are $50 cheaper than what the Omaha stores were selling their bikes for. Then I took the Roam for a test ride. It was awesome!

I have been trying to figure out what kind of bike to buy for weeks. I thought about Bikes Direct. At one point, I was going to get a cyclo cross, and then I was considering a cheap Motobecane mountain bike. I was also checking out bike shops around town to see if I could get a cheap leftover 2010 model at a reduced price.

Then I thought about some of their other models, then ran into a Giant bike online which had eerily simlar geometry to what I had seen on Bikes Direct, so I Googled something like "Giant bikes head angle 71". That's when I ran into the Roam.

When I took it for a test ride, I thought "wow", this is awesome" - it fit pretty well, was fast, felt much more comfortable than a cyclo cross, and seemed a lot less flimsey than a hybrid. Since I do a lot of street riding, the skinner tires seemed to be ideal, yet were rugged enough to take off road. I also liked the 48/38/28 crankset, and I liked the idea of a front suspension, which is hard to find on a hybrid that I like.

So, I "think" I'm going to buy one this Friday. I'm still very intrigued by Bikes Direct - almost "curious", but the potential drawbacks seem to outweigh the benefits at the moment. It seems like "knowing" that a bike will fit you well is more important than the component group on that bike, even if you have to pay a few dollars more for that bike.

I'm a little torn between the Roam 2 and the Roam 1 - the price difference is only $100, but I'm really pushing it with my budget - I'll end up paying at least $483 after tax for the cheaper model, so I'd be looking at about $579 for the more expensive model, but I suppose I could squeeze it in and just call it a good investment. :thumbsup:

And I HATE the Sram shifters :madman: but I suppose I could just try and get used to them for now and then shell out some extra cash in a month or two for a Shimano Derailur and Rapid Fire Shifters.

Anyway, just thought I'd let everyone know about the Roam series - seems like a very versitle bike for the money, and about half the price of a low end cyclocross. Feel free to share your thoughts.

Here are the links to the Roam 1 and Roam 2:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/roam.1/7507/44080/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/roam.2/7507/44081/


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, since you have posted this on a mountain bike forum I feel obliged to say that these bikes are not mountain bikes. What I mean by this is that while you can take them on some dirt roads or probably even a bit of trail riding, they are not designed to hold up for mountain bike riding. If you're looking for a fun around town bike that you can hop off of a couple curbs with or a cyclocross bike with upright seating position then those Roams look like they would be perfect, but a trail worthy bike they are not. BTW, the Roam 1 looks like a better deal to me, brakes are probably worth it.

If you want a good bike to trail ride, then you need to look at a proper mountain bike. Might I suggest a 29'er mountain bike, you could always upgrade in the future to two sets of wheels that you can switch between. One with mountain tires and one with narrow slick tires for roads. Not cheap, but it's much easier to get used to riding a mountain bike on pavement than it is to get used to riding a pavement bike on trails.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

That's exactly why it appealed to me - I do most of my riding on paved trails and dirt roads, so a mountain bike doesn't quite make sense for me. I had been doing all of my riding on a mountain bike because I don't really like the feel of road bikes - only problem was that I wasn't taking it off road! I was getting ready to purchase a cyclo cross after someone in this forum recommended that style of bike for me based on the kind of riding I do, but I didn't like the way the geometry felt, so I was thinking I would just go with another mountain bike, but that's when I discovered the Roam and I was like "wow". You would be amazed at how many threads I read where people are doing most of their mountain bike riding on roads!


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

The Roam definitely sounds like a good fit for the type of riding you're doing. I'm actually looking for a similar bike to ride around with family, as my trail bike is really unfit for flat trails and pavement riding. 

The Roam 1 is worth the extra money as you do get good Avid disc brakes as well as a better drivetrain and a lockout for the fork.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Just purchased the Roam 2. They didn't have the Roam 1 in stock in my size, but I'm kind of relieved because of the budget factor - ended up paying $513 after tax with an odometer added on. Will post pictures later!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, here are some photos. So far, I really like the bike. Its really fast and kind of nimble. It feels really solid as well. Geometry is awesome - I like the feel of it much better than a road bike, and its much more aggresive than a hybrid.

Only thing that stands out that I'd really like to change is the front derailer. I've gotten used to the SRAM shifters, but does anyone know if they make smaller ones? Seems like there is not much room between my hands and the shifters.

I'd definitely recommend this bike to anyone who is looking to ride on the road and trails that aren't too rugged.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, so not sure how to upload photos, so I will link to the photos below:

https://gallery.mtbr.com/uploads/mtbr/374219/01-29-11_1644.jpg

https://gallery.mtbr.com/uploads/mtbr/374219/01-29-11_1645.jpg


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

getagrip said:


> Only thing that stands out that I'd really like to change is the front derailer. I've gotten used to the SRAM shifters, but does anyone know if they make smaller ones? Seems like there is not much room between my hands and the shifters.


Here's what I would do, you can probably move your brake levers and shifters in toward the stem a bit. Ideally, you want to be able to use your brakes by using one or two fingers right on the end of the brake lever. There's usually a little hook at the end of the lever and that's where you want to be gripping your brake lever when you pull. For me it usually means that my brake levers are about an inch away from my grips. Then I follow it up by moving the shifters in from there so that my hands don't hit the shift levers accidentally. Also, your brake levers look like they're set at too high of an angle. I would probably set them closer to a 45 degree angle downward. With brake lever angle, you're looking to maintain a nice straight line from your arms to your fingers reaching out to the brake lever so that you don't have to bend your wrists in order to pull the brake levers.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

*any update on the roam 2?*

I've been eyeing the roam 2 for about a month now. I want to pull the trigger and buy it (it would be my only bike) but I guess I'm not entirely sold on whether or not its the right bike for my needs. I ride in NYC on a bike path and the streets. I'd like to take it on some trails but such things aren't easily acessible in this city. I'm not saying it won't see any off road, it's just not going to be an every day or even every month event. So....bottom line, how do you like its ride on pavement? Do you feel the lack of a lock out makes its street performance suffer? How is the speed and weight?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Well...I sold it! LOL But that might have been partly because it was a little too big for me - I had the 19", and I'm 5'7.5" tall. I never did take it off road, but it did do well on brief stretches of crushed rock. When the ground was wet after the winter snow, and I was trying to go over grass, it didn't do so well because the tires were too skinny.

I would say, however, that overall, it was a very good road bike, and it definately was fast. The front forks did bob up and down a little when going up hill, and also squeaked after 100 miles or so when I went over bumps, but I was able to fix that since the bike store mechanics were not smart enough to figure out how to do that. 

If you decide to get it, I would recommend going with the more expensive model because you get Avid BB5 disc brakes and a better drive train. Also, if you want to go offroad with it, you can put on fatter tires, but because of frame limitations, you can only go so big before the tire won't fit.

It did feel a bit heavy, but it was definately a good bike - I might have kept mine if I had the smaller frame, but oh well. Its probably not the best bike for heavy off road use, but it was designed to handle light singletrack.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm about your height and I've been leaning towards the small frame. I love the way the b. ike looks....especially the beefy frame. I'm also looking at the giant seek and specialized sirrus (which seems more cruiser-like than the others). Honestly, what probably makes the most sense for me might be a straight road bike given my intended usage.

What did you replace the roam with?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, if you aren't going to take it on the trails, you might as well get a road bike. In my case, I felt better on the Roam on the road because of the suspension fork, which make me feel much more confident going up curbs and other obstacles because I wasn't afraid to break anything. Another option to consider would be a Cyclocross bike, such as this one:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_cx3.htm


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to my lbs and ordered the roam 1, size small. Really looking forward to getting it in a few days. I just hope I got the right size as I'm in between the small and medium, like you.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you will be ok, but just make sure to test ride it before you buy it - I don't know what the bike store's policies you ordered from are, but I would hope that they would let you change your mind if the size wasn't right. When I purchased my Roam, I was going through a phase where I thought that I couldn't possibly like a 17" frame, because I typically like 18" frames better, but that proved to be false after I got used to my 17" Windsor. I still remember that as I was handing the Roam over to the woman who bought it from me, I was thinking, "do I really want to do this?". After re-reading this thread, I was thinking that perhaps I should order another Giant Roam next year, one size smaller, and to purchase the Roam 1 instead of the Roam 2. So, I guess I'm saying that I think you will like it and not have any regrets! :thumbsup:


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

My LBS told me today the 2012 Roams are just around the corner (like next week). 

For 2012, other than some nice color changes and the introduction of a new higher end model with hydraulic brakes and hydraulic lockout (Roam 0), they've changed around some of the components. Specifcially, with the Roam 1, they got rid of the SRAM X5 rear derailleur and Shimano Altus front derailleur combo and now went with all Shimano Acera components. All other components on the 2011 and 2012 Roam 1 look like they're the same. Which is a better combo - all Acera or the Altus/SRAM X5 combo? I know that the Acera is on the low end and Altus is even below that, but is the SRAM X5 better than the Acera? Did Giant downgrade components on their Roam 1 for '12? Note:They did put the SRAM X5 on the NEW Roam 0 and list it as an "upgrade" from the Roam 1 which is what got me thinking in the first place.

The Roam 2 now has a lockout (new for 2012) and continues with the SRAM X4 components. I'd be happy with the Roam 2 for '12 now that it has the lockout fork (which is the main reason I'm going with the Roam 1) but Giant is not sure on pricing/availability yet on either the Roam 2 or the Roam 0. Because of that, I'm purchasing the Roam 1 as planned (I don't need the disc brakes but it comes with it so....).

The LBS isn't yet discounting the 2011 Roam 1 any more than the 2012 model (they're both the same price). The question is: Should I buy the 2011 model OR the 2012 model? I like the color of the 2012 model (black) over that of the 2011 (white), but I'm not buying the bike based on color. Which has the better components, the 2011 or the 2012?


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

nikiddawg said:


> My LBS told me today the 2012 Roams are just around the corner (like next week).
> 
> For 2012, other than some nice color changes and the introduction of a new higher end model with hydraulic brakes and hydraulic lockout (Roam 0), they've changed around some of the components. Specifcially, with the Roam 1, they got rid of the SRAM X5 rear derailleur and Shimano Altus front derailleur combo and now went with all Shimano Acera components. All other components on the 2011 and 2012 Roam 1 look like they're the same. Which is a better combo - all Acera or the Altus/SRAM X5 combo? I know that the Acera is on the low end and Altus is even below that, but is the SRAM X5 better than the Acera? Did Giant downgrade components on their Roam 1 for '12? Note:They did put the SRAM X5 on the NEW Roam 0 and list it as an "upgrade" from the Roam 1 which is what got me thinking in the first place.
> 
> ...


After all the research that you've clearly done. Shouldn't you know?


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually, if I knew, then I wouldn't have posted the question. Remember....I posted this question in the "Beginner's Corner" for a reason.

To make the question even more to the point (so you don't have to read my lengthy explanation above):

Is the combination of a SRAM X5 derailleur with a Shiman Altus a better combination OR is the all Shimano Acera components a better combination? Is the difference between the two setups insignificant enough for a beginner not to even notice?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd go with the one that feels best and performs best when you do a test ride. Shimano Acera isn't the best, but you could do worse. Also, Shimano and Sram shifters are a little different because you are using your thumbs with one and not the other uses trigger shifting. I personally prefer Shimano trigger shifting, but if Sram performs better on a test ride, then I'd go with Sram.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nikiddawg said:


> Is the combination of a SRAM X5 derailleur with a Shiman Altus a better combination OR is the all Shimano Acera components a better combination? Is the difference between the two setups insignificant enough for a beginner not to even notice?


There is little difference between the two, you won't notice much of a difference.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks G and Z. I prefer the trigger shift/thumb combo of the Shimano. Also - just spoke with the nice folks over at Giant in Boston (they have the data on the new Roams). Turns out that the Roam 1 for '12 has 9 gears on the Acera vs. 8 on the '11 SRAM. Another difference.

Just got off the phone with my LBS. Turns out he'd already placed the order for the '12 model which is fine by me.

Now onto bigger decisions. This one has stumped me all day. :madman: Should I have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich or ham sandwich for lunch. Anybody have any suggestions/opinions on that one?


----------



## b1g bleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Definitely peanut butter, jelly, and ham. Not on rye bread, though.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

See now I'm all gummed up again with making a decision. Should I get Virginia ham or maple smoked or crunchy or smooth peanut butter? Doh!


----------



## b1g bleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Definitely pepper ham.


----------



## c21johnson (Aug 4, 2011)

From what I have read about the Roam 1 (no experience with 2) it is a great bike for light trail and commuting. Reports and friends tell me that the 1 is a great deal. If this is the terrain you are looking to conquer, I highly recommend these bikes; they are great on the budget and offer a lot.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

c21johnson said:


> From what I have read about the Roam 1 (no experience with 2) it is a great bike for light trail and commuting. Reports and friends tell me that the 1 is a great deal. If this is the terrain you are looking to conquer, I highly recommend these bikes; they are great on the budget and offer a lot.


Exellent. It should be here any day now. I understand it will look almost identical to Giant's home country version (Taiwan)...except with black crank and steel cage pedals included.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

*I got it!*

Yep....I just picked up the 2012 Giant Roam 1. Rode it home and it was sweet. Smooth, comfortable, fast, shifts nicely. Will be up at 7 AM tomorrow for a 10 mile ride. Can't wait! The picture doesn't do it justice. It is a thing of pure beauty.
[URL="


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nikiddawg said:


> Yep....I just picked up the 2012 Giant Roam 1. [/IMG][/URL][/URL]


I don't love the position of those brake levers but it could just be the angle of the picture. Make sure when you are riding that you don't need to bend your wrists to use the brakes. If you do, angle the levers (probably downward) so that your wrists stay in a straight line with your arms. You'll be much happier that way.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> I don't love the position of those brake levers but it could just be the angle of the picture. Make sure when you are riding that you don't need to bend your wrists to use the brakes. If you do, angle the levers (probably downward) so that your wrists stay in a straight line with your arms. You'll be much happier that way.


Yep. Adjusted.
Thanks.


----------



## mcreek27 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gosh I love the way that bike looks.


----------



## mdt19572 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was considering the 2011 Roam 1 but kept waiting and now that I've seen the 2012 I ordered it today.

I should have it by the end of the week, can't wait!


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Let me know what you think when it comes in. It's a great ride! 

Also - if you do any customization or add any accessories, let me know what you do.


----------



## t4nkd (Aug 11, 2011)

*Just ordered one as well--*

Just ordered a 2012 Giant Roam 1 from my LBS, I actually do most of my riding on roads, but wanted a sturdier bike that I could potentially take to our local state park areas. I was almost sure I wanted a Seek, but after getting on the 2011 model in store and seeing the 2012; I was convinced it would be the best bike for me. I'll be sure to add some pictures and opinions here; should have it this time next week.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the Roam's, if you are anywhere near the Cincy area I may have actually built the 2012 you bought :lol: they are very heavy, but such nice bikes. I don't even commute and I want one. I'd start commuting just to have an excuse to get one.


----------



## mdt19572 (Aug 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love the Roam's, if you are anywhere near the Cincy area I may have actually built the 2012 you bought :lol: they are very heavy, but such nice bikes. I don't even commute and I want one. I'd start commuting just to have an excuse to get one.


I live in Columbus so maybe?

So far I've been riding it every day and it's a nice ride.


----------



## nikiddawg (Jul 20, 2011)

mdt19572 said:


> I live in Columbus so maybe?
> 
> So far I've been riding it every day and it's a nice ride.


Just rode 10 miles this morning. Loving it. Anybody have any thoughts on Giant's decision to go with a lower level of components class (sram x5 to shimano acera) for '12?


----------



## 299to179 (Aug 14, 2011)

So.....I just bought a brand new Jamis Nova Pro Cross bike and am getting ready to sell my '11 Roam 1 and it's killin' me. I don't want to let it go. 300 absolutely trouble free miles so far, comfortable (with a seat replacement), nice brakes, i like the shifters...gah....wonder if my wife will kill me if I keep it.............:nono:


----------



## mattik (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah man, these are hybrid bikes. they are not designed for a lot of bumps and jumps.They are good for paths, the occasional sojurn off the beaten path, but with delicate care. You use this and you do offroading, you are going to get hurt. The rims wont take the abuse.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been looking at the Roam for my brother, Roam 1 because of the breaks. He plans to use it for college and casual trail riding. The Roam 0 to me is starting to get pricey for what he plans on using it for.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd rather get a mountain bike and throw some city tires on it. esp if you do enjoy trail riding. i don't see what these bikes have to offer if you do trail ride, because they don't do that well, and any decent mountain bike has fork lockout, and with street tires, you're done. plus, you can go on trails. i feel like for the money, its just not worth it. i never liked hybrid bikes, i feel like they compromise their own strengths.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Ya, on another post someone suggested just that and get the Revel. I guess these bikes would be better for straight pavement but for someone who may be going off curbs, stairs or along those lines.


----------



## SerJay311 (Aug 13, 2012)

*I went with a 2013 Specialized HardRock instead...*

For a while, I was sold on getting a Giant Roam 1 (2012) or ordering a Giant Roam 2 (2013), which are essentially the same bikes but the 2013 has hydraulic brakes.

"Before I go further, I should explain my riding style: I would say I am a very aggressive & fast rider. I like the ability to ride 20-30 miles on pavement at a time and, with the same bike, take it on advanced off-road / woods trails, which could include steep incline and decline hills and riding over roots and rocks. I am by no means a technical expert, but I've been riding almost every day for the last couple of years, so I have a solid grasp on the fundamental areas of functionality. I use this as a daily commuter to work (2-3 miles) and at the end of the day I use it as my fitness machine."

As the posting title states, I ended up going with a 2013 Specialized HardRock Sport Disc 29er. After speaking with a few different tech guys and researching online like a mad man, I realized that if you do any serious off-road riding, you will need some sort of mountain bike and, from what I've heard (I'm no technical expert) the components on the Roam might not hold up to serious off-road abuse. Now, if you're simply using it on the road and love getting it dirty from time to time, I'm assuming the Giant Roam is the way to go. Also, between the 0,1, and 2, if you're simply a beginner rider with not a lot of experience, you probably won't find a huge difference to justify the difference in pricing. If you are an intermediate, or higher, rider and/or have a special appreciation for components (brakes, cranks, etc), I believe you do get a very good value with the higher models.

Lastly, for those who are new to the "29er" line of bikes, which I am, be warned that they come with a much different feel than the old 26" you're probably used to (Feel free to look up my personal review of the 2013 Specialized HardRock Sport Disc 29er for more details on that.). To sum it up, the 29", or 700cc in Giant terms, will give you more speed and power, but you will noticeably give up in precision.

I'm actually still searching for the right 26" for me, or I need to somehow get used to the 29".

I hope this helps.


----------



## xa3phod (May 28, 2013)

Quick question...Do you miss having a 29er with the Roam?


----------

